# Encendido-apagado aleatorio de leds.



## ercarvo (Oct 10, 2007)

Hola a todos. Como podeis ver, me estreno en este magnifico foro. Necesito que me ayudeis, estoy buscando un circuito que encienda y apague de manera aleatorio 3 ó 4 leds. Es para aplicarlo a un circuito de noche-dia para un belen. Este circuito consta de 4 tiempos dia-tarde-noche-amanecer. Estos tiempos lo marcan 4 monoestables y estos mismos monoestables servirian para el encendido en el ciclo de atardecer de estos diodos y posteriormente en el ciclo de amanecer apagarian. A ser posible de manera aleatoria o con dos secuencias diferentes de encendido-apagado. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

Este tema esta siento tratado en otro post, el encendido aleatorio es muy complicado, lo que puedes hacer es un pseudoaleatorio mediante un encendido secuencial con las salidas mescladas.

http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/1734/circuito001vu4.jpg


----------



## mcrven (Oct 10, 2007)

Amigo ercavo, pon en google "Electronic dice"

Significa DADO electrónico.

Luego me cuentas.

mcrven


----------



## ercarvo (Oct 12, 2007)

gracias por vuestra ayuda. Iré probando ambos para ver cual me da mejor resultado.


----------

